

Atheist invocation makes history in Greece - gmays
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/2014/07/15/atheist-gives-historic-invocation-greece/12714037/

======
greenyoda
That would be the town of Greece, in upstate New York (population 96,095)[1],
not the country of Greece.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greece,_NY](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greece,_NY)

